# My Sweet Rose



## Tam24927 (Sep 21, 2009)

My baby Rose passed away Wednesday.

She was a wonderful Bun. I raised her from a baby along with her 3 sisters and 2 brothers. Whom I still have. She will be greatly missed.

Binky on baby girl.

Just wanted to share

Tammy


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 21, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of little Rose


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Raising her from such a young age would certainly deepen your connection with her. I am sure that she appreciated all the love you gave her. Binky free, Rose.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. urplepansy:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 22, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss, its too young at any age.

Dave


----------



## kirsterz09 (Sep 27, 2009)

sorry for your loss, binky free little Rose
:angelandbunny:


----------



## anneq (Sep 28, 2009)

Binky-free Rose:magicwand:


----------

